# A Little Help In Making Up My Mind Please



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Having Just sold our 2001 B574 we are looking for another Hymer.

2009 B 654 SL Multi jet 158ps

2005 B 774 2.8 JTD

2008 B 694 SL 2.3 M Jet

2004 B 654 2.8 JTD

My last Hymer was 2.8 JTD so I know about these ,but could some one explain the pros and cons re the other 2 engines.
I cant find the payload for a B654.
Lastly the 654SL and 694SL have the new shape Hymer head lights as these Hymers are in Germany what sort of problems would I have converting them to R.H.D.

Not good with words so I hope the above makes sense. 

p.s I know the layouts are all diferent but any of the above will be ok.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

hogan said:


> Having Just sold our 2001 B574 we are looking for another Hymer.
> 
> 2009 B 654 SL Multi jet 158ps
> 
> ...


Can't help you with that part of your decision , but I do know somewhere on this site their has been a lot of talk about in recent Fiats / Ducato's have Juddering in reverse , gearbox problems ,clutch replacements at low mileages, there are a lot of members on this site who have experienced this , whether these problems were ever solved I don't know , but be careful you may be considering one ! also you could research back on this site , good luck . I hope I'm not telling you how to suck eggs .

Tony A.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Tony I thought that problem was only on the x250 series But i am not even sure what that is.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I think a few members have had problems with headlights shattering for no apparent reason. Cost to replace about £1500 from memory. I think the later ones are the problem ones but someone will advise I'm sure.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We didn't have any problems with our X250 after it had the reverse judder fix.

We now have a Fiat Ducato Euro 5 engine, again a 2.3 litre engine and have so far not had any problems reversing and we have used it extensively this year.


----------

